# Social networking



## scive

I'm currently writing an essay in Russian on the future tendancies of family development. In my conclusion, i am talking about the rise in popularity of social networking websites (like Facebook, Myspace etc), and how i believe friends will become the new family.

What i was wondering is, how would you best translate the phrase 'social networking' into Russian? or 'social networking websites'?


----------



## Kolan

Interesting... Such a term, universally accepted in Russian, has not been composed yet. Just a couple of ideas: social networking - "сетевое общение", social networking sites - "сеть интернет-клубов по интересам".


----------



## scive

Many thanks! I did actually consider the phrase сетевое общение, but – not being a Russian native – i didn't know whether this would have the right connotations for a native. What i decided to do for the essay was use this phrase in the main body of the text and i inserted a footnote with your second phrase, as a form of explanation of the nature of such sites - the second phrase сеть интернет-клубов по интересам is much more descriptive, so i thought it may be helpful for clarity's sake to include this as a footnote.

Спасибо большое!


----------



## Kolan

Oh, you are welcome to participate! In fact, I don't like the term "cетевое общение" for its ambiguity, but nothing else comes to my mind at this moment. Please wait until other foreros join the discussion. I am sure it will be fruitful.


----------



## Saluton

???
There is a term *социальная сеть,* widely accepted.


----------



## Oh là là

*социальная сеть (социальные сети)  (самые популярные  - odnoklassniki.ru , vkontakte.ru , moikrug.ru)
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BE%D1%86%D0%B8%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8C_(%D0%98%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82)
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%86%D0%B8%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F+%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8C&meta=&aq=f&oq=
*


----------



## Oh là là

первая ссылка не открывается, попробую ещё раз:http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BE%D1%86%D0%B8%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8C
Если не откроется, можно посмотреть в wikipedia - социальная сеть (Интернет)


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Multitran по крайней мере не возражает.

  social networking site - сайт социальной сети
http://multitran.ru/c/m.exe?a=3&s=social%20networking&sc=633&l1=1&l2=2
 
P.S.
Хотя _социальная сеть_ в приложении к интернет-общению звучит как-то... сомнительно. На моё ухо. 
Но, возможно, это оттого, что в моём советском детстве такое выражение было бы связано, скорее, с чем-то типа "справедливого" распределения "социальных благ" - отмеренными Системой комплексными порциями, в одни руки и в порядке очереди.


----------



## Oh là là

Ну, Вы* очень* оторвались от здешних реалий. Выражение "социальная сеть" (в отношении интернета ) широко распространено и никак не соотносится  с приведёнными Вами ассоциациями. А социальные сети (odnoklassniki.ru, vkontakte.ru) стали ярким, постоянно обсуждаемым и неоднозначным феноменом.  Посмотрите в googl'е, сколько копий ломается вокруг этих социальных сетей. http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%86%D0%B8%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5+%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8+odnoklassniki+vkont%D0%B0kte&meta=
Если не получится открыть - введите в googl"социальные сети odnoklassniki vkontаkte".(Честно говоря, не припомню практически никого, кто не был бы зарегистрирован хотя бы на одном из этих сайтов)


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Как попасть в социальные сети... 

...Я не сомневаюсь, что вы *очень *правы. И про реалии, и про меня персонально. 
Я ведь только отметила, что для меня - персонально - выражение звучит так, как оно звучит. То есть несколько коряво, как и многие прямые заимствования из английского. С особой необычайной легкостью и широтой заимствуемые в эпоху интернета.


----------



## Oh là là

Ну, не сердитесь, я не хотела Вас обидеть 
А о том, что это  - заимствование из английского, вообще не знала


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Да не сержусь я, отчего вам так подумалось? 
Я наоборот, улыбаюсь.  
Люди, считающие русский язык родным и поддерживающие распространение выражений типа вышемнойприведённого (с соответствующей долей иронии) "сайта социальной сети" (sic), из широкораспространённого в Сети словаря , и с опорой на Гугль, Одноклассников и Википедию - это опора социального интернета. И его неотменяемых реалий. 
Кто бы стал спорить.


----------



## Kolan

Я очень даже (и как всегда) соглашусь с трам-пам-пам. Двойственность "социальных сетей" как термина РЯ слепит глаз, причём не в лучшую сторону. Кроме русского в России, существует ещё русский язык в диаспоре, и нам приходится порою прилагать усилия, чтобы по-прежнему понимать друг друга правильно, особенно, когда речь идёт о новых терминах. Думаю, что этот вопрос стоит небольшого разбирательства. 

Слово "социальный", что на английском, помимо своей многозначности, что на французском, в наше время зачастую несёт в себе неодобрительный оттенок. Не потому, что социалистов (политиков) недолюбливает значительная часть населения, а в большей степени потому, что слово это субстантивизировалось в выражениях типа "сесть на социалку" (велфер), "социальное жильё" (дотируемое правительством и обычно в худшем, чем частное, состоянии), и т.д. Поэтому очередная "социальная сеть" (в данном случае, беспомощная калька с английского), навевает мысль, помимо сети домов собеса и Яковлевичей-Эмильевичей, о безработных, стоящих в очереди за тарелкой супа, раздаваемой социальной сетью на улице в годы кризиса.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Про социалку в интернете (ну, просто клейма некуда ставить...):

 "В России может появиться "социальный интернет", когда доступ к некоторым социально значимым сайтам будет возможен по льготным ценам. ... Социально значимыми ресурсами ВГТРК, владеющая каналами "Россия", "Вести", "Культура", "Спорт" и "Бибигон", предлагает считать официальные сайты Кремля и правительства, а также часть собственных проектов – например, сайт "Мир Бибигона". ...

   Как рассказал газете "Ведомости" заместитель гендиректора телеканала "Вести" Аскар Туганбаев, курирующий интернет-проекты ВГТРК, за доступ к сайтам, которые могут войти в *социальный пакет*, провайдеры будут взимать с пользователей меньше средств. Непокрытые затраты на трафик будут возмещаться за счет государства."
http://www.newsru.com/russia/26dec2008/internet.html

P.S.
Oh la la, вы уж простите мне моё глумление. Уже прекращаю.  
Ничего личного не имею - ни против Одноклассников, ни - кактамбишьеё?... ну, вторая... социальная суперсеть. Вами упомянутая.


----------



## scive

Какое обсуждение я вызвал!

Все–таки, спасибо большое за вашу помошь! Я выбрал использовать фразу: "социальная сеть" с объяснением в сноске.


----------



## Dmitry_86

scive said:


> I'm currently writing an essay in Russian on the future tendancies of family development. In my conclusion, i am talking about the rise in popularity of social networking websites (like Facebook, Myspace etc), and how i believe friends will become the new family.
> 
> What i was wondering is, how would you best translate the phrase 'social networking' into Russian? or 'social networking websites'?


 
Although I am not a sociologist, I suppose that you mean some community which unites people with common interests and occupations in order to facilitate the establishment of differend kinds of relationships among them. The aim of such integration may be different ranging from mere discussion about something to, probably, love union. In fact, the latter seems very unlikely to me, and I suppose that people mainly do it because of the same professional field they are engaged in. However, I am not an expert and this is just my opinion. 

Concerning the Russian equivalent, the term *"Построение паутины знакомств " *is quite relevant. Since you have written "network*ing*", the word "Построение" is used at the beginning of the suggested translation because -ing ending in English usually implies that something is in process of formation (in the making). If you had written "*social network*" it would mean just "*Паутина знакомств*".


----------



## Kolan

dmitry_86 said:


> concerning the russian equivalent, the term *"Построение паутины знакомств " *is quite relevant.


Тогда уж *плетение паутины*... Впрочем, *паутина *- это *web*, not _*network*_.


----------

